# Mozzerella & Cheddar Q-view



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

My son will be home from college Easter weekend, and he requested some smoked cheese (among several other of my smoked delicacies).  I have some cheese already aging, but he will deplete that pretty quick, so I was proactive today and got a 2 lb. block of Tillamook and 2 dozen moz sticks on while cooking a whole bunch of pork, ABT's and mushrooms today (see my other post in "Pork"). 

Smoked it in the upright part of my pseudo-custom Frankenstein rig (part SFB with an upright bolted to the end).  I can do a hot smoke in the SFB and simultaneously "cool smoke" in the upright by blocking most of the heat and allowing the smoke through.  I can also hot smoke in both or just the upright, if need be.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I smoked the cheeses for about 4 hours with Rancher hardwood charcoal and a bit of plum wood.

Got the cheese cooling to be vacuum packed and aged 2 weeks.  (I might send ONE block back to school with my son). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











It's so hard to wait for this stuff to age, but Alton Brown's voice rings in my head: "your patience will be rewarded, your patience will be rewarded............"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!  Cheers!


----------



## bassman (Apr 16, 2011)

Good looking cheese, James.  I haven't done any yet, but will soon.May as well give the boy TWO blocks to take back with him.  You know one won't last very long.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bassman said:


> Good looking cheese, James.  I haven't done any yet, but will soon.May as well give the boy TWO blocks to take back with him.  You know one won't last very long.


pfffffbbbt!  He's not getting two!  He'll be home for the summer two weeks after that.  thanks for the compliment.  I'm thinking some of this with your sourdough bread....  BTW, that starter you sent me is still going strong & used 1-2x/week.  Thanks again.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks great I'm sure he'll appreciate it.  Haven't thought about string cheese sticks, but I think it's a good idea.  Great job.


----------



## roller (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks good !!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rstr Hunter said:


> Looks great I'm sure he'll appreciate it.  Haven't thought about string cheese sticks, but I think it's a good idea.  Great job.


Yeah, the moz sticks take smoke really well and are very tasty


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I gotta try the mozz sticks. I sliced a block of Muenster down to sticks & they are great, but I have to try the mozzarella.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks great James!---Mighty tasty!

Must be something wrong with that one Mozz stick------He didn't melt out of shape at all---Must be in his DNA???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks great James!---Mighty tasty!
> 
> Must be something wrong with that one Mozz stick------He didn't melt out of shape at all---Must be in his DNA???
> 
> ...


Yeah, you should see my last cheese smoke.  The temp spiked briefly and I had blobs instead of blocks.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Fortunately, I placed them on foil (which I never have done before) and they turned out fine -- if not misshapen!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Yeah, you should see my last cheese smoke.  The temp spiked briefly and I had blobs instead of blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---One thing is I have found, no matter what shape they have, they always taste great!


----------



## porked (Apr 17, 2011)

This really tasted great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Porked said:


> This really tasted great.


Looks like a cheese smoke Richtee did.

I'll bet it still was very tasty.

Reminds me of the first pie my wife made, after I got out of the service.

We had to eat it with a spoon. She was embarrassed.

I said, "Spoon---Fork---Don't bother me!---Hell I'll drink it from a beer mug, if I have to!"

Didn't seem to cheer her up!

Sometimes they have no sense of humor!

Bear


----------



## porked (Apr 17, 2011)

You are right Bear! I cannot take credit, it is a Richtee classic! I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I love that shot of the melted cheese, it seems to keep showing up every couple of weeks and I laugh at it every time also!


----------



## fife (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck with the smoke


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Porked, that melted cheese pic is hilarious!  Hadn't seen it before.  Bear, sometimes they really don't have a sense of humor....


----------



## alelover (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice lookin cheese. Were those string cheese?

That melted one is hilarious. What temp was that done at?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Nice lookin cheese. Were those string cheese?
> 
> That melted one is hilarious. What temp was that done at?


Yeah, that is string cheese.  I try to keep the smoker at 80*ish, but it probably got to 95* or so briefly -- hence the slight melt.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job on the cheese

Porked That is too funny.

We should have another Forum topic added called "Bloopers, Blunders and Mishaps"


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

My son will be home from college Easter weekend, and he requested some smoked cheese (among several other of my smoked delicacies).  I have some cheese already aging, but he will deplete that pretty quick, so I was proactive today and got a 2 lb. block of Tillamook and 2 dozen moz sticks on while cooking a whole bunch of pork, ABT's and mushrooms today (see my other post in "Pork"). 

Smoked it in the upright part of my pseudo-custom Frankenstein rig (part SFB with an upright bolted to the end).  I can do a hot smoke in the SFB and simultaneously "cool smoke" in the upright by blocking most of the heat and allowing the smoke through.  I can also hot smoke in both or just the upright, if need be.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I smoked the cheeses for about 4 hours with Rancher hardwood charcoal and a bit of plum wood.

Got the cheese cooling to be vacuum packed and aged 2 weeks.  (I might send ONE block back to school with my son). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











It's so hard to wait for this stuff to age, but Alton Brown's voice rings in my head: "your patience will be rewarded, your patience will be rewarded............"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!  Cheers!


----------



## bassman (Apr 16, 2011)

Good looking cheese, James.  I haven't done any yet, but will soon.May as well give the boy TWO blocks to take back with him.  You know one won't last very long.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bassman said:


> Good looking cheese, James.  I haven't done any yet, but will soon.May as well give the boy TWO blocks to take back with him.  You know one won't last very long.


pfffffbbbt!  He's not getting two!  He'll be home for the summer two weeks after that.  thanks for the compliment.  I'm thinking some of this with your sourdough bread....  BTW, that starter you sent me is still going strong & used 1-2x/week.  Thanks again.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks great I'm sure he'll appreciate it.  Haven't thought about string cheese sticks, but I think it's a good idea.  Great job.


----------



## roller (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks good !!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rstr Hunter said:


> Looks great I'm sure he'll appreciate it.  Haven't thought about string cheese sticks, but I think it's a good idea.  Great job.


Yeah, the moz sticks take smoke really well and are very tasty


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I gotta try the mozz sticks. I sliced a block of Muenster down to sticks & they are great, but I have to try the mozzarella.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks great James!---Mighty tasty!

Must be something wrong with that one Mozz stick------He didn't melt out of shape at all---Must be in his DNA???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks great James!---Mighty tasty!
> 
> Must be something wrong with that one Mozz stick------He didn't melt out of shape at all---Must be in his DNA???
> 
> ...


Yeah, you should see my last cheese smoke.  The temp spiked briefly and I had blobs instead of blocks.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Fortunately, I placed them on foil (which I never have done before) and they turned out fine -- if not misshapen!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Yeah, you should see my last cheese smoke.  The temp spiked briefly and I had blobs instead of blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---One thing is I have found, no matter what shape they have, they always taste great!


----------



## porked (Apr 17, 2011)

This really tasted great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Porked said:


> This really tasted great.


Looks like a cheese smoke Richtee did.

I'll bet it still was very tasty.

Reminds me of the first pie my wife made, after I got out of the service.

We had to eat it with a spoon. She was embarrassed.

I said, "Spoon---Fork---Don't bother me!---Hell I'll drink it from a beer mug, if I have to!"

Didn't seem to cheer her up!

Sometimes they have no sense of humor!

Bear


----------



## porked (Apr 17, 2011)

You are right Bear! I cannot take credit, it is a Richtee classic! I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I love that shot of the melted cheese, it seems to keep showing up every couple of weeks and I laugh at it every time also!


----------



## fife (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck with the smoke


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Porked, that melted cheese pic is hilarious!  Hadn't seen it before.  Bear, sometimes they really don't have a sense of humor....


----------



## alelover (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice lookin cheese. Were those string cheese?

That melted one is hilarious. What temp was that done at?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Nice lookin cheese. Were those string cheese?
> 
> That melted one is hilarious. What temp was that done at?


Yeah, that is string cheese.  I try to keep the smoker at 80*ish, but it probably got to 95* or so briefly -- hence the slight melt.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job on the cheese

Porked That is too funny.

We should have another Forum topic added called "Bloopers, Blunders and Mishaps"


----------

